# Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal?  Wakü gegen BQDRP4 TEST



## Falco (20. Dezember 2018)

*Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal?  Wakü gegen BQDRP4 TEST*

Hallo Leute

Sind die Temps für die Wakü normal? Immerhin ist sie für max 350W ausgelegt laut Beschreibung.

CPU: Ryzen 2700X @ 4200MHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

Nein sind sie nicht, läuft die Pumpe überhaupt, mit der Hand mal dran. Folie noch drauf, nicht richtig montiert?


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

69°C Tdie für einen 2700X übertaktet auf allcore 4,2GHz finde ich eigentlich OK.

Die 350W sind was für die Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Falco (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal??? 80°C Tdie*

Ich habe gerade den X264 benchmark laufen lassen wollen, aber habe dann abgebrochen weil die Temps bis 80°C Tdie hochgegangen sind 

Folie ist ab und die Pumpe läuft laut Bios und HWInfo mit 2481RPM.

Mit dem Noctua UD12S gingen die Temps auch bis 80°C hoch, ist ja auch nur ein 105W Kühler.
Aber das die Wakü so schlecht abschneidet...??? Habe sie gerde frisch mit guter WLP installiert.


Bios Version ist die neuste Agesa.
Vcore ist auf 1.45V gestellt, ich musste sie so hoch stellen, weil ich keine Load Line Calibration habe und die CPU sonst die 4.2 GHz nicht macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

Meine Pumpe läuft mit 5400RPM Ö_ö




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal die lüfter unter den Radi gemacht und dann raus pusten lassen, zum testen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

Okay, vllt hast du ja eine andere Pumpe.  In meiner Anleitung steht Motor Speed: 2700rpm +/- 10%

Ja leider gibt mein Gehäuse das nicht her die Lüfter unten dran zu bringen, da stoßen die auf die VRM Kühlung des Mainboards.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

@Saguya
Deine Package Power liegt bei gut 50W, da stimmt was nicht. 
Das sieht man auch an der Kernauslastung das die nicht auf 100% ausgelastet sind.
Ist das überhaupt ein Vollastzenario?
Von den 600Mhz Unterschied mal abgesehen.
Die von Falco liegt bei über 140W.


----------



## Falco (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*

Ich habe jetzt den Takt wieder auf 4,1 GHz gestellt und auf 1.35V VCore.

So bleibt er bei max. 70°C Tdie bei Cinebench... Sehr ernüchternt und frustrierend...
Selbst bei PBO wird er viel zu heiß.

Überlege mir ernsthaft noch einen größeren Luftkühler zu kaufen.


----------



## Saguya (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*



Abductee schrieb:


> @Saguya
> Deine Package Power liegt bei gut 50W, da stimmt was nicht.
> Das sieht man auch an der Kernauslastung das die nicht auf 100% ausgelastet sind.
> Ist das überhaupt ein Vollastzenario?
> ...



ne, war keine voll auslastung. aber selbst mit prime, wird meine cpu nie so warm, wie bei Falco.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal???*



Saguya schrieb:


> ne, war keine voll auslastung. aber selbst mit prime, wird meine cpu nie so warm, wie bei Falco.


Laut deine Screenshots hast du aber nur 1,169v bei 3,6 GHz anliegen und das wird auch nicht solche hohe Temperaturen verursachen.
Falco hat aber 1,450v mit  4.2 GHz anliegen was sich sehr stark auf die CPU auswirkt. Und da wird die Wasserkühlung ihre Grenzen erreichen.

Zudem ist von aussen nach innen besser als von innen nach aussen. Grund dazu ist das mit Raumtemperatur besser gekühlt werden kann. 
Denn überlege mal selbst was deine Grafikkarte an Wärme raus pustet und dann vom Radiator zum Kühlen genutzt wird. Zudem bläst er so noch etwas Luft auf die Spannungswandler.
Der Lüfter hinten reicht hier aus.

@Falco 
Du hast ein 240mm Radiator verbaut und der kommt etwa auch einem Luftkühler gleich.
Vorteil von dir ist halt das du dein Gehäuse nicht so voll gepackt hast.


----------



## Falco (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Enermanx Liqmax 2 240 Temps normal?*

Sooo... mal ein Update zur CPU-Kühlung.

Ich habe jetzt die Wakü raus geschmissen und ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 eingebaut.

*Test
*
( CPU-Z Stresstest 5min )

*Wakü* ( nach 5 min):

Temp: 82°C Tdie
VRM: 80°C
Takt: 4GHZ
Punkte: 5030

*BeQuiet DRP 4* ( nach 5 mni. ):

Temp: 69°C Tdie
VRM: 64°C
Takt: 4050-4,1GHz
Punkte: 5120


Wie man sehen kann, kann man von der ,,350" Watt starken Wakü sehr enttäuscht werden und ich habe sie wirklich mehrmals aus und eingebaut, weil ich es einfach nicht verstehen konnte...

Bin aber nun sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Luft-Kühler 

PS: Wer die Wakü haben möchte, schreibt mir einfach eine PN.


----------

